# Pegasus 1/48 V2



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

A very simple kit, only 12 parts and meant to be snap together.

The plastic is ABS and very thick. The detail is actually very good.

I'm using Tenex for glue. It works well with other ABS kits I've built.



















The launch cradle is primed


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Some grey primer on the rocket and black on the launch stand.










A bit of sanding on the 1 seam and some white primer.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I've decided to go with this paint scheme:










It's a little different from the camo or white/black.

Flat white and Olive paint:



















Now I just have to figure if the 2 black fins are adjacent to each other or opposite each other.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

My best guess would be the fin facing you is black on both sides. The one to the left is white on the other side. The one to the right is black on the other side. And the one behind the rocket is all white. This pattern would make identifying each quadrant of the rocket in photos and videos easiest. 

I couldnt find any photos showing it pre launch as the schematic says from pads 7 or 10. Did you look for a launch video, too? :lurk5:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I believe this one is a replica of the one they restored at the Cosmosphere in Kansas for display at the White Sands Missile Base.


V2 Rocket Cosmosphere Hutchinson Kansas by Milton Fox, on Flickr

Cosmosphere V2 Rocket Display - Hutchinson, Kansas


If you have never been to the Cosmosphere - it is a bucket list item that not many people even know exists. :cheers2:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks, no I haven't found and photos or videos.

But interesting, Your saying 1 fin black on one side/white on the other, 1 fin white, one fin black, one fin black/white?

The Kansas Cosmosphere is on the list!


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Not easy to find pics, here's all I could come up with. These pics suggest there are two solid black and two solid white fins, opposing each other.

Some real V2's.



























An Estes model.



























And box art from a Tacom kit.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks robn1!

I did find those photos searching late last night. 

I agree, I think its solid white solid black opposite each other. 

Is that your Estes V2? that kit looks very well built!


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

mach7 said:


> Thanks robn1!
> 
> I did find those photos searching late last night.
> 
> ...


No not mine, I just found it on the web.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What's up with the ring of vents around the model's waist? I don't recall such on the real missile.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

John P said:


> What's up with the ring of vents around the model's waist? I don't recall such on the real missile.


I'm in the same boat. Never recall seeing that. I might guess it may be an assembly thing, the motor and fins needing very precise manufacturing and the body, tanks, exc. being OK for more unskilled labor.

(yes I am totally dancing around the realities of the missile's manufacture)

Or it's always been there and just nobody really noticed.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

It's there. This was last week at the NASM:










During research I watched several launch videos. Some showed gas venting from there.
I'm guessing thats what it was, a vent. If I had to guess, the fuel tanks vent to the fuselage
and everything vents from the ring. 

A bit more painting:



















Some detail painting and touch up and this will be done!


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

The liquid oxygen filling port was just below that ring.

Been looking through my coffee table book on rockets, seems like they didn't stick with a standard paint scheme. I think the 2 black fins and 2 white fins was common, but various black and white patterns on the body for the early ones, solid colors for later when in production.

After the war the ones brought back and fired out of Cape Canaveral were repainted with very different white and black patterns.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'll call this done.





































I used some black stripes from an Aztek Dummy mask set for the black stripes.

A nice quick kit that builds into a nice V2.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Nice, Werner would have been pleased...:grin2:


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

That ring of vents appears to be just a misassembly of the kit. In real life, there's only a panel line there as shown in the photos -- no vents. See the diagram (6). It's merely a strong point for transport with a seam where the upper and lower halves of the rocket skin are attached - no vents.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Owen E Oulton said:


> That ring of vents appears to be just a misassembly of the kit. In real life, there's only a panel line there as shown in the photos -- no vents. See the diagram (6). It's merely a strong point for transport with a seam where the upper and lower halves of the rocket skin are attached - no vents.



It's on the V2 at the NASM in DC. See post 12. I made a trip to the museum just to check that area.

The kit is a snap together kit that I glued. The band is slightly too wide on the kit, but it would take major surgery to fix it.

I did make a mistake painting the kit. I have the black fins opposite each other, I think they should be adjacent.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Have the fun is the research and learning ....*NICE WORK!* :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

